# Photinias poisonous?



## bryansummers06

Does anyone know if Photinias poisonous? We have a bunch of, i think red tip Photinias along are fence line where ill be fencing in my goats. Might have to pull them out! :x Oh and the neighbor has rhoides along his fence, Ill have to go have a talk with him.


----------



## ali pearson

*Re: What plants do you worry about?*

I've had some Photinia experience here- my goats chow on it with no problems, a friend of mine lets her rescued nigerian dwarf browse freely on it with no problems. I hope it isn't toxic, it's not listed anywhere as toxic, those bright red leaves look toxic, but they so far have shown no problems.


----------



## DKalakay

*Re: What plants do you worry about?*

Here is what Wikipedia says about photinia toxicity "Photinia is poisonous to grazing animals. Although generally avoided due to the red color, cuttings mixed in with feed can cause adverse or deadly reactions. Animals without sufficient feed on which to graze will nibble on what they can."
Although I have several good poisonous plant websites that I usually refer to and don't find photina listed on any of them. Makes me think that the photinia toxicity would be extremely low but that is just a guess. 
Hemlock trees are fine but poison hemlock or water hemlock the herbaceous plants are deadly. The biggest problem I find with poison oak is that the goats like to eat it and then the oils get transferred to me.
Denise


----------



## bryansummers06

Yeah I couldnt find any information on them either thats why I asked, I Think ill ask my vet and see what he thinks but I think ill take them out just to be safe. Thanks


----------

